# آخر ابداعات الفن الاسلامى محمد هو المسيا &#157



## انسانٌ غلبان (3 فبراير 2006)

*آخر ابداعات الفن الاسلامى محمد هو المسيا &#157*

*فى إطار الحملة القومية لإثارة العداء ضد المسيحيين فى مصر قدم العنصر الارهابى تامر امين بسيونى إبن العنصر الارهابى أمين بسيونى رئيس اذاعة النظام الاسبق و من قيادات المخابرات المصرية سابقا *
*لقاء مع العنصر الارهابى الشيخ على جمعة المفتى الرسمى لدين النظام الحاكم الرسمى فى مصر و رئيس المنظمة الارهابية الممولة من نظام الحكم فى مصر المسماة لجنة كبار العلماء فى المؤسسة الارهابية الاخطر فى الكون الممولة من نظام الحكم فى مصر المسماة بالازهر و عضو التنظيم الارهابى الاجرامى الممول من نظام الحكم فى مصر المسمى لجنة علماء الازهر*
*و طبعا لن يفوت العنصر الارهابى تامر أمين بسيونى فرصة وجود مادة جاهزة لإثارة العداء و الجهاد الفدائى الاستشهادى ضد المسيحيين فى العالم مثل حالة الهياج الارهابى العالمى ضد الدنمارك على خلفية نشر احدى الصحف الدنماركية المتخصصة فى الكاريكاتير فى شهر سبتمبر الماضى! رسوما كاريكاتورية لمجموعة من هواة الرسم تمثل سبعة من الشخصيات العربية من ابتداع الراسم و شخصية ايرانية و شخصية باكستانية وشخصيتين دينماركييتين من الهيبز الشواذ جنسيا و رسمة لحدود الاتحاد الاوروبى فى اطار مسابقة للهواة لرسم كتاب للاطفال به بعض الشخصيات الاسلامية *
*حيث كان احد كتاب كتب الاطفال المصورة قد اعد كتابا تاريخيا كوميديا للاطفال عن الحياة العربية و ارادت دار النشر التى تنشره توظيف رسام كاريكاتير لرسم المواقف الواردة فى الكتاب فإمتنع الكثير من الرسامين الكاريكاتيريين المشهورين عن القيام بالمهمة خوفا على حياتهم و لا تزال الجريمة الارهابية التى قام بها تنظيم القاعدة فى اوروبا بواسطة ارهابى مغربى ضد الفنان الهولندى ثيو فان جوخ ماثلة امام رسامى الدنمارك فأجرت صحيفة جايلاند بوستين مسابقة لهواة الرسم للفوز بفرصة رسم هذا الكتاب المصور للاطفال و نشرت الصور الفائزة و كانت 12 صورة كما قلنا*
*(1) فى الصورة الاولى رجل عربى يرتدى قميصا بدويا ابيض و سروالا ابيض مربوط فى وسطه بحبل لحبك السروال على وسطه منتعلا صندل جلدى فى قدمية و يقف فى وسط الصحراء جارا وراؤه حمار دون أى إشارة الى محمد او على او ابو بكر؟*
*(2) الصورة الثانية شخص باكستانى يرتدى الزى الباكستانى من قميص طويل الى الركبة و سروال ضيق و الجميع باللون اللبنى او السماوى و له قرنين و لا إشارة لا محمد و لا على و لا أبو بكر*
*(3)الصورة الثالثة شعار الدولة العثمانية و هو الهلال و النجمة و خلفية الشعار وجه رجل ملتحى بدون ملامح حادة و لكن النجمة خزقت احدى عينيه أى يرى كل شيئ بعين واحدة رؤية قاصرة دون اى اشارة لا لمحمد و لا على و الا ابو بكر؟؟؟*
*(4)رجل عربى يرتدى الجلباب و ملتحى بلحية كثيفة و يمسك بيده خنجر فى وضع الذبح الشرعى و تم اخفاء نظرة عينية بمستطيل اسود كما فى يفعلون بالصور فى صفحة الحوادث بينما تقف خلفه كائنين متشحتين بالسواد لا يبان منهما الا العينين يبدو انهما زوجتين له احداهما اكبر سنا من الاخرى بقليل و الاثنتين تنظران نظرة غامضة ما بين نظرة زعر بسبب حادث الذبح الذى سيتركبه الزوج او نظرة خوف من ان تكون هى التى ستتعرض للذبح او نظرة كراهية لمن سيتعرض للذبح و هى تشجع الزوج على ذبحه لا توجد فى الرسمة اى اشارة لا لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبو بكر*
*(5) جبل جليدى يقف عليه مجموعة من الرجال المحترقة ملابسهم و واضح انهم عائدين من ميدان الجهاد الاستشهادى بينما يقف امامهم شيخ اسلامى نظيف الملابس مهندم الذقن منسق العمامة ليقول لهم توقفوا توقفوا ما اتينا الى هنا الا بحثا عن العذارى و الغرض من الصورة هو أن المسلم لا يأتى الى اوروبا ليستوطنها الا لسبب الجهاد الاستشهادى او بحثا عن عذارى ليناكحهن و لا إشارة البته الى محمد او على او ابو بكر*
*(6)مدرس شاب ايرانى يرتدى الملابس الغربية الشبابية من بنطلون جينز امريكى عليه علم امريكا و تى شيرت بريطانى عليه علم بريطانيا و مكتوب فى وسطه "الحرية" باللغة الفارسية بحروف انجليزية و هو يدرس بعدم إقتناع و على وجهه نظرة سخرية كبيرة عبارة لتلاميذه على السبورة مكتوبة باللغة الفارسية و لكن بحروف عربية هذه المرة"أن محررى مجلة جايلاند بوستين هم شرزمة من الرجعيين العنصريين" و طبعا لا إشارة فى النكتة لا لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبو بكر*
*(7) صورة لرسام جالس لرسم بورتريه فى مرسمه لأحد الامراء الخليجيين و هو ينظر خلفه بزعر و العرق يتصبب منه دون ان يظهر فى الرسمة من يقف خلفه و يخاف منه بشدة لهذه الدرجة الرسام و ربما انه يرسم الامير من الخيال و يخاف من ان يأمر الامير بقتله لان الرسم حرام فى الاسلام او انه يرسم للشرطة احد الارهابيين الاثرياء لمساعدتهم فى البحث عنه كل هذه هى افتراضات منى فلا يوجد فى الصورة غير رسام يرسم بورتريه صورة لوجه امير خليجى يبان عليه الثراء و الحدة الشديدة و الرسام مزعور جدا و لا اشارة فى الرسمة لا لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبو بكر*
*(8)صورة لمجنى عليه دنماركى يحاول التعرف على الجانى فى قضيته من بين مجموعة من الهيبيز الشيوعيين مطيلى اللحا و واضعى علامات الشذوذ الجنسى فى سلاسل رقابهم و بينهم مسلم واحد و يقول للضابط لا استطيع ان احدد من منهم الجانى و الرسمة تشير إلى التحالف الذى يسود اوروبا بين الشيوعيين الهيبيز و الشواذ جنسيا و الارهاب الاسلامى بسبب عداؤهم جميعا للحضارة الغربية *
*و لا اشارة فى الرسمة لا لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبوبكر*
*(9)مجموعة من قوائم الحدود على حدود الاتحاد الاوروبى فى مكان ما و أمام كل قائمة من الجهة الخارجية للحدود هلال و نجمة رمز الدولة العثمانية و المعنى ان توسع الاتحاد الاوروبى نحو تركيا و زيادة الهجرة الاستيطانية غير الشرعية للعرب المسلمين هو إعادة لمشهد احتلال الدولة العثمانية لدول الاتحاد الاوروبى و لا اشارة لا لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبوبكر فى الصورة*
*(10)شيخ اسلامى يقرأ خطبة فى مسجد بينما يجرى من خلفه اثنين من الارهابيين واحد ممسكا بسيف و الاخر ممسكا بمدفع رشاش حديث و الشيخ يأمرهما بالانتظار على تنفيذ المهمة الارهابية لبعد الصلاة*
*و لا اثر فى الصورة لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبو بكر ؟؟؟ فمن الواضح ان زمن حدوث الحدث الموجود فى الصورة هو العصر الحالى و ليس زمن محمد بسبب وجود المدفع الرشاش فى يد الارهابى*
*(11) صورة لأحد رجال الدين الشيعة و على رأسه عمامة سوداء كبيرة على هيئة دانة مدفع بارود قديم مكتوب عليها لا اله الا اللات محمد رسول اللات بحروف عربية (أوليس المسلمون هم الذين يكتبون على سلاحهم هذه العبارة حتى ان دبابات الجيش المصرى و مدافعه كلها مكتوب عليها هذه العبارة؟؟) و لا أشارة فى الرسمة لا لمحمد و لا على و لا ابوبكر و خاصة انه من الواضح من رسمة العمامة على هيئة دانة مدفع ان زمن وجود شخصية الصورة هو زمن المدافع و ليس زمن الرسول*
*(12) الرسمة الاخيرة شخص غربى يرتدى ملابس الهيبيز الشيوعيين و يضع على رأسه عمامة هندوسية و يرتدى نظارة نظر و هو يبتسم ببلاهة و ممسكا بصورة بإعتزاز شديد عليها رسمة خطية لرجل ملتحى*
*و لا اشارة فى الصورة لا لمحمد و لا لعلى و لا لأبوبكر و كل ما هنالك هو اشارة لهذا التحالف العجيب الذى يسود اوروبا بين الشواذ جنسيا و فلول الشيوعيين الهيبيز و الارهابيين المسلمين على خلفية عداء الثلاثة للحضارة الغربية*
*بدا تامر أمين بسيونى اللقاء بترحيبه بصاحب الفضيلة الارهابى على جمعة و تأكيده على ان اللقاء جاء فى وقت العالم الاسلامى كله يغلى بسبب الجريمة الدنماركية الشنعاء و توجه مباشرة بالسؤال لصاحب الفضيلة الارهابى*
**تامر: أذا فوجئت امامى بشخص يهين حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات فماذا أفعل*
*-صاحب الفضيلة الارهابى على جمعة:إقرأ السنة و إفعل كما فعل رسول اللات؟ [[ تعليق منى ليس من الحوار: يا نهار إسود! أى المطلوب اذا من المسلمين ترك الزرع و القلع و تجييش الجيوش من الارهابيين القتلة سفاكى الدماء و الهجوم على كل ما هو غير مسلم فيقتلون هذا و يذبحون ذاك و يسبون تلك و يناكحون هذه و يتعيشون من فرض الاتاوات على غير المسلمين بدل استجداء المعونات منهم فهو القائل :"بٌعِثْتَ بالسيف . بين يدىّ الساعة . حتى يٌعبَد الله وحده لا شريك له. و جٌعِلَ رزقى تحت ظل رمحى و جٌعِلَ الذلة و الصغار على من خالف امرى و من تشبه بقومٍ فهو منهم" رواه احمد ابن حنبل عن ابن عمر . و هو القائل لما دونه ‏ ‏سليمان بن داود المهري ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏حيوة بن شريح ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏جعفر بن مسافر التنيسي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يحيى البرلسي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حيوة بن شريح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إسحق أبي عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عبد الرحمن الخراساني ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عطاء الخراساني ‏ ‏حدثه أن ‏ ‏نافعا ‏ ‏حدثه عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏:" ‏إذا تبايعتم ‏ ‏بالعينة ‏ ‏وأخذتم ‏ ‏أذناب البقر ‏ ‏ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم ‏".‏قال ‏ ‏أبو داود ‏ ‏الإخبار ‏ ‏لجعفر ‏ ‏وهذا لفظه .‏ ]]*
**تامر و قد اسقط فى يده من المعنى الكارثى لكلام صاحب الفضيلة: إزاى يا مولالنا بقى احنا نتوصل لأن نستطيع ان نقلد حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات؟ مستحيل طبعا*
*-الارهابى على جمعة: حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات نزل اصلا لكى نقلده نسخة طبق الاصل و انا عندما أقول نسخة طبق الاصل يبقى نسخة طبق الاصل و هو دة معنى الاسوة الحسنة ....نسخة طبق الاصل . فاهم نسخة طبق الاصل ؟*
**تامر:بس ده أشرف الخلق يا مولانا.....أشرف الخلق [[تعليق منى ليس من الحوار: أحلى من الشرف ما فيش يا آه يا آه!! صدقت يا توفيق يا دقن أشرف الخلق زير نساء و قاطع طريق؟؟؟ سارق للاموال هاتك للاعراض حتى عرض ابنه زيد؟؟ الذى ناكح زوجته أم المؤمنين زينب بنت جحش! و لم يتب و لم يعترف بخطاياه حتى من ساقتها ظروفها السيئة ان يهزم أهلها فى معركة كان ينتزعها و يناكحها حتى لو كانت متزوجة....عجبت لهذا الشرف المهراق و كان يعتبرها جزء من نصيبه من غنائم الهجمات الارهابية حتى لو لم يشارك بنفسه فى الهجمة و يسمى هذا النصيب الصفية! فهل أخطأ راسم النكتة الخامسة و هو يصور شيخ اسلامى يعظ المجاهدين الجهاديين الاستشهاديين و يقول لهم انهم ما جاءوا لأوربا للقتال بل لمناكحة الاعذارى ...صحيح أسوة حسنة أسوة حسنة أسوة حسنة ]]*
*-العنصر الارهابى على جمعة: أيوة و انا عارف معنى اللى بقوله لا اريدكم ان تتشبهوا فى الرسول بالشكل و لا بالخلق بل بالمنهاج اى ان تفعلوا مثله*
**تامر بعدم اقتناع و على وجهه ابتسامة سخرية : طيب يا مولانا . و لكن أنا دلوقتى شفت انسان يسخر من النبى الكريم أمامى قل لى ماذا أفعل دون ان اضطر للبحث فى السنة*
*- هنا أسقط فى يد الارهابى على جمعه فهو لا يريد ان يحرض صراحة على الذبح و هو عاشق السفر الى اوروبا و تناول العشاء فى قصر باكنجهام؟ و العياذ باللات فقال بدهاء: أذا العفو الجميل! و المسلمين لديهم من التفوق الاخلاقى و السلوكى و القيمى و الانسانى على غير المسلمين ما يجعلهم يسودون هؤلاء الكافرين مهما تخلى هؤلاء المسلمين عن تسيدهم على الكافرين فى مجال او بعض مجال من المجالات المادية فقط*
**فإصيب تامر امين بسيونى بالجنون و صرخ فى وجه العنصر الارهابى على جمعة بغضب: عفو جميل؟؟؟ أتقول بعد ان نصحتنا بالاتساء بحضرة سيدنا رسول اللات عفو جميل؟؟؟ أى أنك الان قد اتخذت فضيلتكم جانب الناس الذين لا يشغلون رؤوسهم بالافتراءات التى يقولها هؤلاء المشركين على أشرف الخلق*
*-فشعر العنصر الارهابى على جمعة بالبئر الذى سقط فيه بسبب المفارقات فى كلامه فبدا يغمز بعينه لتامر على طريقة محجمد عمارة حين قال لتامر بسيونى قبل ذلك "دعنا نكلمهم على قدر عقولهم" فقال: هناك فرق بين العفو الجميل و الصمت الغبى المكروه فإنظر لما فعله المؤمنين بخالد ابن الوليد حينما اعتنق الاسلام فى النهاية بعد ان كان عدوا لهم حولوه الى سيف اللات المسلول لقطع رقاب الكافرين . أنظر لما فعله المؤمنون بعمر بن الخطاب عندما إعتنق الاسلام أخيرا بعد ان كان معاديا لدين الاسلام حولوه الى زعيمهم الفاروق بين حقهم و باطلهم و هذا ما يجب ان نفعله بهم اى اذا اسلموا نعفوا عنهم و نحولهم الى سيوفا لنا اما اذا كفروا- صمت العنصر الارهابى عند ذلك و فى صمته معنى عميق و واضح و دامى فهمه تامر امين بسيونى و الجميع- [[ تعليق بسيط منى : هذا هو العفو الجميل عند زير النساء قاطع الطريق العفو هو أن يحول معارضه لارهابى مجرم مثله و أسوأ اذا استسلم له عدوه أما اذا لم يستسلم فيهادنه الى اليوم الذى يستوثق من قدرته على جزر رقبته مثلما فعل محمد مع قريش فيوم كان أضعف من ان يجزر رقابهم خدعهم و هادنهم و تمسكن لهم و وقع معهم صلح الحديبية بكل شروطه المذلة له ولعصبته من الارهابيين حتى ان عمر بن الخطاب رجاه الا يوقع و هو بسذاجته الارهابية يظن ان رسول الاسلام عن تعهده و لكن لما قويت شوكة الارهابيين هاجموا قريش و باغتوها و نقضوا عهودهم دون ذرة خجل من غدرهم الجميل انه غدر جميل و ليس عفو جميل]]*
** تامر : نعم يا مولانا : و لكن ماذا نقول عن من يزعم ان ما فعلوه حرية فكر؟*
*-العنصر الارهابى على جمعة: لقد نهانا حضرة سيدنا رسول اللات على سباب العزى و هبل و مناة((آلهة القبائل العربية التى عاهدته)) حتى لا يسب احد عباد هذه الآلهة اللات بجهل. هذه نقطة و لكن هناك نقطة أخرى ان اللات أرادنا ان نكون امة وسط و وسط الشيئ هو قمته!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لأن وسط الجبل هو قمته لذلك نحن أسياد العالم حتى لو تخلينا لبرهة عن هذه السيادة فنحن اسياد هؤلاء السفلة!!!!!!!!!! و نحن امة تبليغ و جدال فليس معنى اننا لا يجب ان نسب إلههم أن نعيش فى حالنا و هم فى حالهم فلا يجب مطلقا ان نتركهم لحالهم بل يجب ان نظل نحاصرهم بالاسلام لاننا اسيادهم فوسط الجبل قمته اى انك تظل تسير على الجبل من اسفله الى ان تصل لوسطه فهو قمته ثم تهبط الى حضيضهم*
*فنحن امة نؤمن ان محمد خاتم النبيين هو "المسيا" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " المسيا" ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تامر امين بسيونى متعجب: ما معنى "المسيا"؟*
*العنصر الارهابى على جمعة : "المسيا" المنتظر الذى تكلمت عنه الكتب السماوية ألم يقل القرآن انه سيأتى بعدى نبى اسمه احمد يكون خاتم النبيين*
*و لكن الكتب السماوية لا تتكلم الا عن مجيئ المسيا !!!!!!!و لا سيرة فيها عن محمد و لا احمد ؟؟إذا فمحمد هو المسيا هذا ما نعتقده نحن المسلمون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*[[تعليق هام جدا جدا منى : يقول العنصر الارهابى المخرف على جمعة ان أوسط الشيئ قمته و هذه نكتة غبية مثله فأوسط الشيئ أوسطه فقط لا غير خاصة و ان اللات و رسول اللات لم يقول انهم امة وسط جبل بل قال انها وسط فقط و على العموم هم بكل تاكيد امة رعاع قتلة نكاحين مغتصبين و من الخرف حتى وصفهم بالوسط فهم امة حضيض و لكن واضح ان وصف الوسط المجامل جدا لهم لم يعد يعجبهم او يكفيهم ففى إطار حرق القرآن و اعادة تأليفه من جديد جعلوا من انفسهم قمة و اسياد لم يستجدون منهم المعونة و عجبى................ لا تجادل و لا تناقش*
*اما أغرب نكتة سمعتها فى حياتى هى ان زير النساء قاطع الطريق هو "المسيا " و يرى العنصر الارهابى المخرف على جمعة ان آية "سيأتى بعدى نبى اسمه <احمد>" التى يزعم مؤلف القرآن ان عيسى إبن مريمة بنت آل عمران قد قالها هى إسرائيليات مدسوسة على القرآن و ان صحيح الآية كما نزلت على زوج السيدة عائشة هى "سيأتى بعدى " المسيا" " لذلك وجب اعادة جمع القرآن و حرقه و إعادة تأليفه من جديد بحيث ينص على أن عيسى إبن مريمة بنت آل عمران قال : " سيأتى بعدى " المسيا" " و بذلك نكون قد استطعنا ان نوجد اصلا لديانة زير النساء قاطع الطريق فى الكتاب المقدس بعد ان يأسنا تماما من محاولاتنا اليائسة للرد على الردود المنطقية على زعمنا الكاذب بتزوير الانجيل فلم يعد لدينا سوى ان نعيد جمع القرآن مرة أخرى لحرقه و إعادة تأليفه من جديد ليصبح قرآن على جمعة بدلا من قرىن عثمان إبن عفان*
*ألم نتوقع من قبل انهم سيدعون ان القرآن به اسرائيليات مدسوسة و يجمعونه و يعيدون تأليفه من جديد بعد ان زعموا ان الطبرى به اسرائيليات مدسوسة بسبب تدوينه للعديد من فضائح زير النساء قاطع الطريق ثم زعموا ان الصحيحين البخارى و مسلم بهما إسرائيليات مدسوسة بعد تسجيلهما لفضيحتى مناكحته لزينب بنت جحش و فضيحة اباحته لفاحشة رضاع الكبير*
*ها هم الآن يزعمون ان القرآن به اسرائيليات مدسوسة لأنه يتكلم عن وجود آية فى الكتاب المقدس ليس لها وجود و هى عبارة نسبها مؤلف القرآن الحقيقى الشيطان الى المسيا انه قال سيأتى بعدى نبى اسمه <أحمد> و طبعا ليس هناك اى أثر لتلك الآية بل ان بالكتاب المقدس عشرات الآيات التى تؤكد انه لا نبوة بعد تجسد الإله شخصيا و انه سياتى بعده الكاذب الاثيم و اتباعه*
*فقد يأس اتباع زير النساء قاطع الطريق من فكرة تزوير الانجيل المزعومة فلجأوا الى الاعتراف بتزوير القرآن و بدأوا يفكرون فى جمعه حرقه و إعادة تاليفه من جديد انه البحث عن جذر للباطل فى كتاب الحق*
*و " المسيا " كما هو معروف هو المسيح باللغة العبرانية و معناها الملك الممسوح حيث ان علامات تتويج الملوك المعروفة هو دهن رأسه بزيت الزيتون المقدس بالصلاة *
*أما عن لماذا أدرك اهل اسرائيل فى اواخر القرن الاخير قبل ميلاد المسيا و اوائل القرن الاول لميلاد المسيا ان يسوع هذا هو المسيا و ليس آخر فلم يكن الامر إعتباطى فلو كان لبيتى بابين و قال احد الاصدقاء انه اذا خرجت انا من هذا الباب صباحا فإننى أنا المسيا و بالفعل تحقق ظنه و خرجت من الباب الذى أشار إليه و ليس الباب الآخر فهل انا فعلا المسيا ؟ الاجابة لا لأن للبيت بابين و احتمال ان أخرج من اى من البابين قائم و منطقى بنسبة 50% و بالتالى ليس عجيبا ان تتحقق هذه النبوة دون ان أكون أنا المسيا و لكن لو نظرنا الى ان هناك إثنتى عشرة صفة دقيقة محددة حددتهم جميعا اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس يجب ان يتوافروا جميعا و ليس واحدة منهم أو عشرة منهم بل جميعهم فى المسيا فإن فرصة ان شخص واحد يجمع الاثنتى عشر صفة معا هو واحد فى كل 12 أس 12إنسان اى واحد فى كل ألف و سبعمائة مليون مليون مليون إنسان فإذا نظرنا لان بعض هذه الصفات مستحيلة بحيث أصلا لا يمكن تتحقق الا فى شخص يسوع فبالتأكيد يسوع هو المسيا بلا ادنى شك*
*(1) الصفة المحددة و الواجبة الاولى للمسيا أنه سيولد من عذراء (إمرأة لم يسبق لها ان مارست الجنس أبداً) أى صفة اساسية يجب ان تتوفر فى المسيا و هى انه ولد لأم عذراء بلا زوج كما أوضح الوحى المقدس بأن عذراء ستلد وليداً يكون عجيباً حتى أنه يُدعَى (عمانوئيل) ومعناه (الإله معنا): يقول الوحى المقدس فى سفر إشعياء 7:14 "وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" (ويعود تاريخ هذه النبوة إلى عام 750 ق م)*
*فهل محمد إبن عبد اللات أبن عبد المطلب إبن هاشم إبن عبد مناف مولود من عذراء أى هل آمنة بنت وهب كانت عذراء عندما ولدت محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى نصدق قول المخرف الارهابى على جمعة فى زعمه بأن محمد هو المسيا؟؟؟؟؟*
*(2) الصفة المحددة الدقيقة الثانية للمسيا هى أن المسيا سيكون مواطن إسرائيلى و ليس فقط مواطن اسرائيلى من أى مكان فى مملكة اسرائيل بل مواطن اسرائيلى من مكان محدد بمنتهى الدقة فى إسرائيل ألا و هو إمارة "يهودا" الاسرائيلية(اليهودية) و ليس فقط مواطن أسرائيلى من إمارة يهودا بل من مدينة بيت لحم أصغر مدينة فى إمارة يهودا . هذا ما قررته اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس عن جنسية و مسقط رأس المسيا بأن أكدت أنه يولد في بيت لحم حاكمٌ أبدي فجاء في سفر ميخا 5:2 :"أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ" (ويعود تاريخ هذه النبوة إلى عام 750 ق م)*
*وقد تحققت هذه النبوة بالرغم من أن يوسف ومريم كانا يسكنان في الناصرة في شمال البلاد، لأن أغسطس قيصر أمر بإحصاء السكان، كل واحد في مدينته الأصلية، فكان لا بد أن يسافر يوسف ومريم خطيبته إلى بيت لحم في جنوب البلاد.*
*"وَفِي تِلْكَ الْأَيَّامِ صَدَرَ أَمْرٌ مِنْ أُوغُسْطُسَ قَيْصَرَ بِأَنْ يُكْتَتَبَ كُلُّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ" (لوقا 2:1-7)*
*تقول هذه النبوة إن المسيا سيولد في بيت لحم،*
*فهل محمد أبن عبد اللات ابن عبد المطلب ابن هاشم ابن عبد مناف و هو عربى و ليس اسرائيلى و مولود فى مدينة مكة بشبه الجزيرة العربية و ليس فى مدينة بيت لحم أى انه ليس مواطن اسرائيلى من إمارة يهودا و مولود فى مدينة بيت لحم أصغر مدن إمارة يهودا الاسرائيلية حتى نصدق المخرف العنصر الارهابى على جمعة؟؟؟؟*
*(3) الصفة المحددة الثالثة للمسيا هى ان المسيا سيكون من سبط يهوذا (أحد الاسباط او القبائل الاثنى عشرة للشعب الاسرائيلى و هو لن يكون فقط مجرد شخص من سبط يهودا اى قبيلة يهودا بل سيكون من نسل الملك داوود ملك اسرائيل المشهور و قد تحدد ذلك فى اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس بدقة شديدة فى قول الاسفار و بالذات سفر إرميا 23:5 و6 "هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الْأَرْضِ فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا" (ويعود تاريخ هذه النبوة إلى عام 600 ق.م)*
*وقد تم تحقق ذلك فى الاسرائيلى من امارة يهودا من سبط يهودا من مدينة بيت لحم المدعو يسوع فنقرأ في لوقا 1:26-38 "وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلَاكُ مِنَ اللّهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلَاكُ: لَا تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لِأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللّهِ وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الْإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ، وَلَا يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلَاكِ: كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟ فَأَجَابَ الْمَلَاكُ: اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللّهِ فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلَاكُ."*
*فهل محمد ابن عبد اللات ابن عبد المطلب ابن هاشم ابن عبد مناف أبن قبيلة قريش العربية المشهورة هو ابن لقبيلة يهودا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الاسرائيلية؟ الكل يعلم انه ابن قبيلة قريش و ليس ابن قبيلة يهودا و بالتالى لا يمكن ان يكون من نسل المواطن الاسرائيلى داوود ملك اسرائيل ابن قبيلة يهودا*

*بقية الموضوع بأسفل فتابعه من فضلك*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (3 فبراير 2006)

*آخر إبداعات الفن الاسلامى محمد هو المسيا &#157*

*(4)الصفة الرابعة المحددة عن المسيا فى اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس هى أنه يولد قبيل ميلاد المسيا نبى يبدأ نبوته قبل بداية مهمة المسيا الخلاصية و يكون هدفه هو تمهيد طريق المسيا و قد أكدت اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس ذلك مرتين  الاولى فى سفر ملاخي 3:1 "هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلَاكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ وَمَلَاكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ هُوَذَا يَأْتِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ" (تعود هذه النبوة إلى عام 400 ق م)
الثانية في سفر إشعياء 40:3 "صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لِإِلَهِنَا"
وقد تحققت هذه النبوة كما نقرأ في يوحنا 1:19-30 "وَهذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا، حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلَاوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟؛ فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ، وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ فَقَالُوا لَهُ: (مَنْ أَنْتَ، لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟) قَالَ: أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي
وقد صدَّق حتى مؤلف كتاب القرآن  الحالى الذى يبغى على جمعة حرقه على هذه النبوة في سورة آل عمران 3:38 و45 عندما وصف المعمدان يوحنا (مصدّقاً بكلمة من الله بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريمة وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخِرة ومن المقرَّبين) فحتى كتاب القرآن يتبرأ من ما زعمه  العنصر المخرف على جمعة بأن محمد أبن عبد اللات هو المسيا
فهل محمد إبن عبد اللات  سبق مولده مباشرة مولد نبى آخر فى نفس مكانه يمهد الطريق له؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى يزعم على جمعة أن محمد ابن عبد اللات هو المسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(5) الصفة الخامسة المحددة التى حددها الوحى المقدس فى اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس كصفة واجبة للمسيا هو ان المسيا سيجى معجزات كثيرة  فى قول الوحى المقدس فى سفر  إشعياء 35:4-6 "قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: تَشَدَّدُوا لَا تَخَافُوا هُوَذَا إِلَهُكُمُ الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي جِزَاءُ اللّهِ هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَتَّحُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الْأَعْرَجُ كَالْإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الْأَخْرَسِ"
قد تحققت هذه النبوة في يسوع الذي أجرى العديد من المعجزات ويتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن ثلاثة أنبياء غير المسيا أجروا الكثير من المعجزات، هم موسى وإيليا وأليشع  ولو أن المسيا أجرى معجزات أكثر من الثلاثة الآخرين مجتمعين معاً وترى في الملحق الأول من هذا الكتاب ذكر 37 معجزة أجراها المسيح، سجَّلتها الأناجيل الأربعة، بخلاف ما قيل (وكل المرضى شفاهم) و فنقول إن تحقيق هذه النبوة تمَّ في يسوع وحده و ليس محمد الذى لم يسجل التاريخ عنه اى معجزة موثوقة الا ما يزعم عن ان القرآن معجزته و ان كان اى عاقل لا يرى فيه اى معجزة او قيمة
(6)الصفة السادسة المحددة التى يجب ان تتوفر المسيا و التى اكد عليها الوحى المقدس فى أسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس هى  أن من يظن الناس انهم أخوته بنى امه هو غريب عنهم تماما و ليس أخا لهم بالمرة و لا هم بنى امه  حيث نص على هذه الصفة للمسيا المنتظر   مزمور 69:8 "صِرْتُ أَجْنَبِيّاً عِنْدَ إِخْوَتِي وَغَرِيباً عِنْدَ بَنِي أُمِّي" (كُتب المزمور عام 1000 ق م)
فهل كان لمحمد ابن عبد اللات اناس يعتقد اهل عصره انهم إخوته بنى امه بينما هم ليسوا له اخوة  بل انه من الثابت ان آمنة بنت وهب ماتت و هى تلده و لم تنجب قبله أصلا و لم يعاصر امه بالمرة
فكيف نقول ان محمد ابن عبد اللات هو المسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(7)الصفة السابعة المحددة التى يجب ان تتوفر فى المسيا و التى دلت عليها اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس هى أنه يدخل مدينة اورشاليم فى موكب مهيب و هو راكبا على  حمار وجحش ابن انثى الحمار فى قول سفر   زكريا 9:9 "اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَان"ٍ (وتاريخ النبوة هو عام 520 ق م)
وقد تحققت النبوة فى يسوع  كما نقرأ في يوحنا 12:12-14 "وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الْآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!وَوَجَدَ يَسُوعُ جَحْشاً فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ"
فهل دخل محمد أبن عبد اللات مدينة اورشاليم راكبا حمار و جحش معا فى موكب عظيم؟؟؟؟؟
لقد عاش و مات فى شبه الجزيرة العربية و لم يغادرها الا الى اثيوبيا مرة واحدة
(8)أما الصفة الثامنة التى نصت اسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس على انها يجب ان تتوفر فى المسيا هى أن رؤساء و ملوك العالم تآمروا عليه فى قول  مزمور 2:1 و2 "لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الْأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَامَ مُلُوكُ الْأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ"
وقد تحققت النبوة، فقام ملوك ضد يسوع، كما نقرأ في لوقا 23: 7 و11 وَحِينَ عَلِمَ بيلاطس أَنَّهُ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ هِيرُودُسَ الملك، أَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ فَاحْتَقَرَهُ هِيرُودُسُ مَعَ عَسْكَرِهِ وَاسْتَهْزَأَ بِهِ، وَأَلْبَسَهُ لِبَاساً لَامِعاً، وَرَدَّهُ إِلَى بِيلَاطُسَ" و قد تحقق ذلك فى يسوع
وقام رؤساء ضد يسوع كما نقرأ في يوحنا 11:47 و53"فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الْإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً فَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ"
فهلا أهتم حكام و ملوك العالم بشخص تافه كمحمد ابن عبد اللات أو حاولو اغتياله
(9) اما أهم صفة يجب ان تتوفر فى المسيا فهى انه يموت مصلوبا  بعد دق المسامير فى يديه و رجليه فقد قال الوحى المقدس فى   مزمور 22:16 (الذي كتبه داود نحو عام 1000 ق م) "جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الْأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ"
وقد تحققت النبوة فى يسوع كما نقرأ في لوقا 23:33 "وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى (جُمْجُمَةَ) صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ"
فهل مات محمد مصلوبا مدقوقا بالمسامير فى يديه و رجليه؟؟؟ حتى يزعم على جمعة ان محمد هو المسيا
(10) اما الصفة العاشرة التى يجب ان تتحقق فى المسيا هى أن ثيابه سيتم تقسيمها بين صالبيه أما لباسه فلن يتمكنوا من تقسيمه فسيضطرون لإجراء قرعة بينهم على من يأخذه كله  و قد أكد على ذلك الوحى المقدس فى  مزمور 22:18 "يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ"
وقد تحققت هذه النبوة فى يسوع  كما نقرأ في يوحنا19:23 و24 "ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: (لَا نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ)"
فهل قسم صالبى محمد ثيابه بينهم و اقترعوا على لباسه ؟؟؟ و قد حرم القرآن الميسر أصلا
(11)أما الصفة الحادية عشر الواجب توافرها فى المسيا هى  أنه يحاكم محاكمة ظالمة يحكم عليه بالموت فيها و يتم وضعه فى وسط الاشرار المدانين فعلا بحق أثناء تنفيذه لعقوبة القتل و  انه عندما يدفن فلا يدفن فى وسط من قتل فى وسطهم بل يدفن كغنى و ليس كمجرم فنص الوحى المقدس فى سفر  إشعياء 53:9 و12 "وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الْأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ"
وقد تحققت هذه النبوة فى يسوع  كما نقرأ في مرقس 15:27"وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ" وكما نقرأ في متى 27:57-60
"فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ، جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ - وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْمِيذاً لِيَسُوعَ فَهذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلَاطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ فَأَمَرَ بِيلَاطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ"
فهل  حوكم محمد ابن عبد اللات ابن عبد المطلب ابن هاشم ابن عبدمناف و حكم عليه بالقتل و نفذ عقوبته فى وسط مدانين و هو بريئ و عندما دفن دفن كغنى
(12) اما الصفة الواجبة الاكيدة الثانية عشر الواجب توافرها فى الشخص حتى نقبل ان نعتبره هو المسيا هى أنه لن يكون له جسد على الارض و ان جسده ينتقل للسموات و قبره يكون فارغا  كما نص الوحى المقدس فى سفر إشعياء 53:8-10 "قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْأَحْيَاءِ أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ"
وقد تحققت هذه النبوة فى يسوع صباح يوم الأحد التالي ليوم الصَّلب، فنقرأ في لوقا 24:36-43 "وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهذَا وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: "سَلَامٌ لَكُمْ!اُنْظُرُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ جُسُّونِي وَانْظُرُوا، فَإِنَّ الرُّوحَ لَيْسَ لَهُ لَحْمٌ وَعِظَامٌ كَمَا تَرَوْنَ لِي فَنَاوَلُوهُ جُزْءاً مِنْ سَمَكٍ مَشْوِيٍّ، وَشَيْئاً مِنْ شَهْدِ عَسَلٍ فَأَخَذَ وَأَكَلَ قُدَّامَهُمْ"
أما عن محمد فقبره ممتلئ بعظامه النجسة التى كم فاخدت من أطفال و كم إغتصبت نساء مساكين و سبايا متزوجات و كم ناكحت من محارمه مثل زوجة ابنه و كم ناكحت خدمه و جورى زوجته و إماؤه 
و كل مسلم يحرص على لمس  هذا القبر الممتلئ النجس اثناء ممارسة فريضة الحك
فكيف و على اى اساس يزعم  المخرف على جمعة ان محمد هو المسيا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم من من علماء الاسلام غير على جمعه زعم هذا الزعم الغبى *
*لقد قلتها سابقا و سأقولها ثانية ان الكارثة التى يعانيها الدعاة الاسلاميين الان هى ان كل العالم بعد 11سبتمبر يعرف الاسلام جيدا فإذا كان المخرف على جمعة من عشرين سنة مثلا ذهب للغرب و قال محمد هو المسيا كان سيجد من يستمع له اما و ان كل فرد فى الغرب الان يعرف عم محمد أكثر بكثير مما يعرف عنه على جمعة ذاته لأننا ندرس محمد دراسة نقدية تاريخية و ليست دراسة استظهارية تقديسية غيبية مثل على جمعة و أشباهه 
أما الكارثة الاكبر فهى ان الغربيين الان اصبحوا يعرفون دينهم اكثر بكثير مما  كان فى الماضى  فقد شاهدت برنامج للشيخ يعقوب  بدر التميمى رئيس منظمة الوقف الاسلامى الاسكندنافى فى السويد يتندم فيه على ايام الستينات حيث كان الشعب السويدى لا يعرف شيئا عن النصرانية الكافرة و لا يذهب للكنائس و يقرأ فى كتابهم الذى يسمونه بالمقدس و لو كنا على حد زعمه بدأنا بالدعوة الاسلامية وقت ذاك فى السويد لكان عدد المسلمين فى السويد ألان أكثر من عددهم فى اندونيسيا؟ و لكن الان فى ظل هذه الصحوة النصرانية التنصيرية الكافرة التى تجتاح السويد صعب جدا أسمة اى مواطن سويدى للاسف
أى انه لو كان على جمعة قال لسويدى محمد هوا المسيا  فكان سؤال السويدى سيكون هو : ما معنى مسيا؟؟؟؟؟ بدلا من ان يقول له السويدى الان ان للمسيا 12 شرط واجب هم كذا و كذا و كذا فهل الاثنى عشر شرط متحققين فى محمد هذا!!]]
نعود للحوار
*تامر: معنا الان بعض الاتصالات التليفونية 00000إتفضل محمد من الشرقية
=محمد: انا عندى اربعة بنات و عاوز اعمل لهم بوليصة تامين على حياتى بمبلغ عشرين ألف جنيه تقبضها الفتاة فة نهاية مدتها ثلاثة و اربعين ألف جنيه فهل هذا حلال؟؟
-الشيخ الارهابى على جمعة و قد تجهم بسبب ان الناس غير مهتمة أصلا بموضوع الدنمارك هذا و كل يغنى على ليلاه رغم كل هذا التحريض  : هذا شيئ مختلف عليه من العلماء . فإتبع من أجاز فقط 
*تامر: يعنى ايه يتبع المجيز
- على جمعة: يعنى هناك من يجيز و هناك من يحرم و الرجل مسكين يريد ان يضمن مستقبل بناته   انه سأقول له هذا المبلغ الاضافى على العشرين ألف الذى دفعها و هو ثلاثة و عشرين ألف هو حلال رزقا طيبا لا ربا و لا ريبة و سيذهب ليسأل شيخ آخر فسيقول له انه حرام
*تامر للمتصل: اتبع الذى اجاز و الوزر لن يقع عليك اذا كانت الفتوى خطا بل سيقع على من أفتى بذلك
-على جمعة يقاطع بغضب: لا  المفتى حتى ان أخطأ يحصل على ثواب  لانه اجتهد فى مسألة خلافية و هذا هو ثواب الاختلاف فمثلا الخمر حرام   و لحم الخنزير حرام هذه مسألة متفق عليها و لكن لو مسألة هذا يفتى بحلالها و هذا يفتى بحرامها  و كل يجتهد فالجميع يأخذا ثواب المخطئ و المصيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
[[تعليق بسيط منى: الرجل يخرف و قلبه جامد و مطمئن فمهما خرف سيأخذ ثواب]]
[[تعليق آخر: معنى كلام المفتى ان اى شيئ فيه خلاف فالمخطئ و المصيب يأخذ ثواب و منفذى كلا من الفتوتين الخطأ و الصواب لا وزر عليهم  ؟؟؟؟ فمثلا إذا افتى رجل ان الخمر حلال أصبح تحريم الخمر مسألة خلافية لوجود من يختلف بشانها و فى هذه الحالة شارب الخمر لا وزر عليه لأنه اتبع من أفتى بحلالها و من أفتى بحلالها له ثواب لأنه اجتهد ...... يا حلاوة هذا هو سبب كثرة التخاريف مثل موضوع المسيا]]
*تامر: متصل آخر    سالم من الرياض   أيوة يا سالم
=سالم : احب اسأل فضيلة المفتى لو فيه انسان  محتاج لنقل كلية فهل حلال ان أساهم فى تكاليف العملية
*تامر : المساهمة عمل خير ليه لأ
-على جمعة: الرجل يسأل بصورة غير مباشرة هل نقل الاعضاء حلال و أنا أقول ان هيئة كبار العلماء أفتت بأنه حلال فإتبع من اجاز
=سالم : و لكن الشيخ الشعراوى أفتى انها حرام
-على جمعة: لأ التبرع حلال و لكن تجارة الاعضاء حرام
*تامر: ولكن الا يتبرع الانسان بما يمتلكه فقط و الاعضاء ملك للات و ليست للمتبرع
-على جمعة : نعم و هى مسألة خلافية و رحم اللات الشيخه الشعراوى الذى أفتى بحرام نقل الاعضاء
لذلك انا أفتى بحرام المساهمة المالية فى تكاليف هذه الجراحة   لا تدخل نفسك فى الشبهات يا سالم
*تامر : متصل آخر  أميرة من الاسكندرية
=: عاوزة أعرف  مزرعة موالح نسدد من دخلها قرض بفوائد أخذناه من البنك فهل يستوجب علينا دفع زكاة على دخلنا من المزرعة
-على جمعة: عند الشافعية : لا يستوجب و أنا أفتى بما أفتى الشافعية
تامر شكرا لفضيلة الدكتور على جمعة و نتمنى من اللات الا يتأخر علينا ثانية خاصة و اننا نعلم انه على سفر الى لندن فى أمان اللات*


----------



## Maya (4 فبراير 2006)

*كما هي العادة يا أخ إنسان غلبان  لا يمل من يقرأ كتاباتك  التي تتناول المواضيع بتوسع وإضافات تقوي وتدعم الموضوع والحوار ، وبالفعل فقد كانت الصور وقوداً لإشعال نار الحقد  لا بل زيادتها وتدعيمها ضد المسيحيين ، ولو راقبنا التظاهرات في الشوارع التي قام بها الغوغاء هنا وهناك إضافة إلى حرق الأعلام الدانمركية ورسمها على الأرض والدوس عليها ، وترديد عبارات معادية للصليبيين ( مصادفة غريبة أن يكون علم الدانمرك فيه إشارة لصليب ويوضع ويرسم على الأرض بوضع طولي  ويداس عليه ، فعلاً المصادفات غريبة هذه الأيام  ) ...

ولكن الأغرب إن الغالبية العظمى من المحمديين الذين تظاهروا وأحرقوا الأعلام وهاجموا سفارات الدانمارك في بعض الدول وكل تلك الضجة التي أثاروها ، غالبية هؤلاء لم يشاهدوا الصور لا بل لا يعرفوا  ما تحتوي فمنهم من لم يسمع بالانترنيت في حياته والبعض الآخر لا أعتقد أنه على هذه الدرجة من الثقافة ليطالع جرائد دانماركية أو نرويجية أو سويدية لكن الحقد الأعمى والتعصب هو الذي حركهم مع أول كلمة في أوكار الإرهاب قالوا لهم الصليبيون يهاجمون رسول الإسلام ويسيئون إليه فسارع هؤلاء للمسيرات والغضب ليخرجوا حقدهم وكراهيتهم على الأمة المسيحية دون أن يتحقق من الرسوم ووصل بالبعض إلى إعلان هدر الدم والجهاد ، ولا أعرف كيف سيكون موقفهم الآن بعد  أن انتشرت على مواقع الانترنيت صور جديدة  لمحمد ومقصودة تجاه محمد وحياته بالذات  و لا تقف أمامها صور الدانمارك ولا حتى تمثل شيئاً أمامها ، فما سيفعلون هل سيقاطعون الانترنيت ويتهمونه بأنه اختراع صهيوني صليبي ...

على كل حال الطرفة الأخرى كانت باتهام خطباء المساجد للموساد الإسرائيلي بأنه هو من وراء نشر تلك الصور وكالعادة يجمعون كل شرور العالم  وكل هزائمهم وفشلهم ويلقونه على نفس الشماعة متناسين أي أمة هم وأي شعب وما الذي فعلوه بكل أمم الأرض  ، ففي الوقت الذي يستنكرن فيه بضعة رسوم كاريكاتورية  يتناسون ما فعلوا هم وأجدادهم من قبلهم ، متناسين أي إهانة يومية وشهرية وسنوية يلحقونها بالشعب المسيحي ويهينون مقدساته ويدعون عليه  بالموت واللعن من إلههم ورسولهم ، يتناسون كما من مرة أحرقوا علم إسرائيل وفيه نجمة داود متناسين كم من مرة أحرقوا الصليب في تظاهراتهم ، وعلى رأسهم كان شيخهم الإرهابي أسامة بن لادن الذي يفتخر بأن حمل بندقية وصوبها نحو الصليب وأطلق النار وغيره الكثير والقائمة تطول ....

عموماً أخي العزيز هذه عاداتهم لن تتغير ولكن أنت تعرف أن  النار تزداد اشتعالاً  وأوروبا تستيقظ من جديد وتكتشف طبيعة وحقيقة أولئك الناس ..

------------

بالنسبة لحديثك الرائع والمفصل والمرتب بالنسبة  لحقيقة أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو المسيا فأستأذن منك أنني سآخذه وأبدأ  بترجمته إلى اللغة العبرية لأنه  سيكون مفيداً لي ومساعداً في خدمتي لنشر الكلمة في وسط أبناء  شعبي ، أشكرك  فعلاً على هذا  الموضوع وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات ....

سلام ونعمة ... *


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

عارفه يا مايا يا حبيبتي المسلميين في مصر من حوالي سنتين عملوا فيلم منتهي القبح والوقاحه والسفاله تحت اسم بحب السيما 
ولما اعترضنا عليه وقلنا ده كله اكاذيب وبيشوه صورتنا قللنا ده فن ازاي نمنع الفن والفنانيين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
وها هي الدائرة تدور ويفعلوها احرار الدنمارك ويقوموا بفن كاريكاتيري اليس هذا فن يا مسلميين ؟؟؟
كما كان بحب السيما فن راقي ؟؟؟؟
العجيب بأه ان كل ما نشر من صور هو من واقع القرأن لكن كل كلمة في فيلم بحب السيما ده كذب فب كذب
انا اتذكر لما كنت فغي مصر وشفت الفيلم فيه لقطه جننتني الي هذه الدرجة الكذب والتشويه 
احنا عندنا رضوان حارس الجنة وعندنا صكوك غفران وحوريات الجنة 
بجد اللقطه ده كانت عبقرية جدا من مخرج الفيلم مش قلتلكم يا جماعة فن واطي جدا جدا 
عالعموم احنا مالناش دعوة ربنا بيخلص اللي بتعملوه احنا بنرفعله شكوانا وهو بيدافع ودفاعه بيكون قاسي عليكم جدا يا مسلميين في كل مرة


----------



## Maya (4 فبراير 2006)

*أشكرك maarttina على طرح قضية فيلم ( بحب سيما ) في هذه الفترة التي يثار فيها الجدل حول موضوع حرية الرأي  والتعبير ، وعموماً أنا لن أتوسع في هذا الموضوع لأن الاخ ( انسان غلبان ) سيطرح موضوع الفيلم في موضوع جديد كما قال لي ، وهي فرصة لأتعرف على هذا الفيلم لأنني لم أشاهده من قبل بل سمعت عنه مجرد كلام وهو لا يسر ..

عموماً ننتظر الاخ انسان غلبان وما سيقدمه ....*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (4 فبراير 2006)

*اشكركم يا إخوتى الاحباء  هذا كثير جدا و كرم بالغ منكم*

*أختى فى الرب/ الفاضلة العزيزة : مايا *
*أستاذى الفاضل الاستاذ / ايزاك  *
*الاخت فى الرب / مارتينا*
*إخوتى فى الرب أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة العربية*
*لا أعرف كيف اشكركم على هذه الحفاوة البالغة التى استقبلتمونى بها فى هذا المنتدى الموقر  الذى يضم مجموعة من خيرة ابناء ملك السلام*
*أود فى البداية ان أشكر الاخت العزيزة / مايا على هذه الحفاوة و  الكرم البالغ فى المقابلة فى المنتدى   و هذا الكرم و التواضع ليس غريبا على بنات ملك السلام بل هو من شيمهن التى تميزهن عن بنات هذا العالم*
*كما أحب ان أشكر استاذى الفاضل / ايزاك على دقة الملاحظة ففعلا انا من تظن و دقة الملاحظة الشديدة ليست غريبة عليك يا حبيبنا*

*لقد كانت ردود أفعال  اتباع اللات فى كل مكان فى العالم على مجرد رسوم لم تمس بأى شخصية محددة بل هى رسوم مبهمة بدون تعليق  مثيرة لإستغراب العالم *
*فعندما يرسم أحد الاشخاص حمارا  ثم يجيئ شخص  إلىَ صارخا إلحق يا  إأنسان  هناك من يشتمك انظر انه يرسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*و أنظر فأجد ان الراسم قد رسم حمارا و لم يرسمنى فإننى فى هذه الحالة أدرك ان الذى يشتمنى هو من زعم انه إذا رسم أحدهم حمارا فإنه يكون قد رسمنى انا*
*لقد أظهرت ردة الفعل على الرسومات الكاريكاتورية الى أى حد  الصورة المترسخة فى اذهان المحمديين عن نبيهم الاشهب هى صورة حقيقية شائهة  غير تلك الصورة الزائفة التى يسعون ليل نهار ان يرسخونها فى اذهاننا نحن*
*فلولا  انهم يعتقدون ان نبيهم الاشهب ما هو الا زير نساء قاطع طريق ما  كانوا قد اعتبروا انه برسم ارهابى او زير نساء او حمار فى الصحراء  يكون نبيهم قد شُتِم *
*لقد جروا على انفسهم متاعب كبيرة و قد ظهر للعالم ما هى الصورة الحقيقية المترسخة فى ذهن المحمدى عن نبيه الاشهب و ماذا يعتقد المحمدى فى نبيه الاشهب فقام الكثيرين من هواة الرسم برسم صور لنبى الاسلام فعلا  و ليس  صور ليس لها علاقة بنبى الاسلام زعم المسلمين إرهابا و إجراما و امعانا فى اظهار انفسهم كضحايا انها لنبيهم الاشهب*
*و قد شاهدنا جميعا الصور الجديدة التى هى بالفعل صورا لنبيهم الاشهب و ليست كالصور الاثنتى عشر  التى أثار المحمديين المشاكل بسببها*

*أختى الكريمة الفاضلة / مايا *
*فعلا عندما هممت بكتابة هذه المشاركة كنت انوى ان تكون عن فيلم بحب السيما و الذى  أثار استياءنا جميعا فى مصر و أردت فقط ان يكون الكلام عن الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية مقدمة للموضوع و لكن تجنى مفتى مصر و جنوحه و جهله الذى دفع به للزعم كذبا ان محمد هو المسيا  إضطرنى الى الاطناب فى هذه الجزئية*


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

استاذ انسان غلبان تحية قبطية مصرية من خارج اوطاننا المسلوبه والتي ستعود للمسيح قريبا 
انا بقدم كل التحية لحضرتك اخيرا وجدت انسان في هذا المنتدي لا يهمه ان يطبط علي المسلميين بل يقول الحقيقة كما يجب ان تقال 
فعندما اطلقت لاول مرة بالمنتدي لفظ او مصطلح اتباع اللات وصلتي كم رسائل وانتقادات لا تحصي وكيقف ذكرت هذ اللفظ وما احزنني وابعدني لفترة عن الكتابة بالمنتدي هو انه ذات مرة كتبت محمد الارهابي وهذه هي صفته الحقيقية لا يمكن ان يكون انسان حياته كلها دموية وقتل ويكون غير ارهابي انا انسانه تربيت بمجتمع علمني ان سلاح الكلمة لو كان حقا فهو سلاح فتاك ونحن نمتلك كلمة الحق ونمتلك هذا السلاح الفتاك الان للقضاء علي اتباع ابن أمنه 
فلماذا نصمت لماذا نداري ونسمي الاشياء بغير مسمياتها ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل احدا منهم قد راعي شعورنا في كل اذان ونحن نسب في ارضنا المغتصبه مصر 
عموما شكرا علي جراءة كلمة حضرتك وفعلا انا حاسه ان ده بداية النهاية والمسلميين باللي عملوه نهوا علي نفسهم بنفسهم 
انا حتي الان لست مستوعبه كيف لدين به 700 مليون شخص يهتز لمجرد صور شوية صور
انا منتظره موضوعك استاذ انسان غلبان في فيلم بحب السيما 
خلينا نكشف كذبهم وانا هدور علي لنك في الانترنت فيه الفيلم لمن لن يراه ليعرف الجميع زيفهم وكذبهم
الرب يحاميك ويباركك ويزيدك من نعمته 
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## Maya (5 فبراير 2006)

*أختي maarttina ...

إن أول ما تعلمته من الأخ والأستاذ الكبير انسان غلبان هو أننا لا نشتم أحد ولا نريد الإساءة لأي أحد بل نتكلم بالحقيقة والصدق وإن كانت الحقيقة مرة فليس ذنبنا فلسنا نحن من صنعناها ....

صحيح يا عزيزتي  أننا قد لا نملك سيوف ولا سلاح لكننا نملك ما هو أهم الإرادة الحرة والقلوب المؤمنة المتيقظة القادرة على  كشف كل  الأكاذيب و  الصمود في وجه التحديات ، نحن نملك الشجاعة والثقة بإيماننا وبربنا يسوع المسيح أسلحة أقوى وأكثر فعالية من قلاع الشر والإرهاب التي يحاول أعداء الرب إخافتنا بها  ، يكفيننا أننا استطعنا تذويب جليد الخوف والذل والخنوع ، يكفينا أننا أصبحنا نفكر و نتكلم ونتألم ونتعلم كيف نصرخ كما يقول التوقيع الجميل والمعبر للأخ انسان غلبان ...

يا أختي هذا نصر حقيقي لشعوب عاشت لمدة 1400 سنة تحت القمع والاحتلال وسلب الإرادة و مصادرة حتى حق التفكير والتعبير عن الذات والوجودية الإنسانية .. 

أؤكد لك أختي maarttina  أنك ستجدين في مشاركات  الأخ انسان غلبان  جرأة وصدق وأمانة وشجاعة في طرح الرأي والاهم هو إخلاصه لانتمائه القبطي ووطنيته لوطن اسمه ( مصر القبطية ) ، فأتمنى  منك أن تتابعي مواضيعه ومشاركاته مستقبلاً لتتأكدي من كلامي ..*


----------

